# W7 + Matlab + PIC18F4550????



## BetaSolDelEste (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola!

Primero que nada déjenme felicitarlos por su excelente foro! Esta muy padre, yo reo que me voy a quedar en el, jejej! 

Bueno les explico lo que quiero hacer. Me gustaría interfazar el PIC18F4550 con una computadora que tiene de sistema operativo Windows 7 de 64 y poder enviar y recibir datos desde MatLab. 

He estado leyendo información, y lo que he encontrado es que programan el pic en CCS pero aun no he podido hacerlo funcionar. Incluso en la pagina de MatLab viene un ejemplo para hacerlo, pero no he corrido con suerte. Alguno de ustedes me podría ayudar?

De antemano muchas gracias y saludos!



Este es uno de los enlaces que revise, es de la página oficial de MatLab:

http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcent...e-matlab-y-pic-de-microchip-usando-puerto-usb

Saludos!



P.d. Espero este post se encuentre en la clasificación correcta, si no haganmelo saber para intentar moverlo gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 10, 2012)

Bienvenido al foro Beta, revisá por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/aporte-interfaz-control-usb-bulk-labview-c-76934/

Ahí tenés un ejemplo de comunicación USB-BULK funcionando correctamente con LabVIEW y C#. De la misma manera, podés adaptar los .m del ejemplo que se encuentra en el link que publicaste para realizar la comunicación con Matlab.

PD: acordate de cambiar el VID en el .m, para detectar el módulo.

Saludos


----------



## juanchi2009 (Jun 18, 2012)

BetaSolDelEste la solución a tu problema (q acabo d encontrarle recientemente) es q utilices Windows 7 de 32 bits.. e instales el Matlab.. la versión q sea.. la 2012 si quieres.. pero de 32 bits.. de modo contrario te tirara error el programa en Matlab para compilarlo porq no encuentra las librerias. Yo renegué muchísimo para hallar esa solución pero es la q funciona. Saludos.. cuenta si lo has podido solucionar.
PD:Ese ejemplo q has encontrado en la pag. anda perfectamente.


----------



## BetaSolDelEste (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas!

Primero, mnicolau gracias por la información, me encuentro revisandola, es un gran aporte, felicidades.

Segundo, juanchi2009 gracias por tu respuesta, te cuento que lo probe en w7 profesional de 32bits y matlab r2011a de 32 bits y no he tenido suerte. Como le hiciste? tendrás el .hex que te funcionó a ti para probarlo y empezar a descartar errores?

saludos y gracias!


----------



## juanchi2009 (Jun 21, 2012)

BetaSolDelEste.. la versión que yo tengo de MatLab es la R2011a 7.12.0635.. supongo q es la misma q tenes vos.. lo q tenes q hacer es instalarlo desde la carpeta "bin" q se encuentra en la carpeta dond descargast el programa .. y a su vez dentro de ella (bin) se hayan dos carpetas mas.. una q dice win 32 y otra win 64.. entras a la de 32.. y ahi ejecutas el setup.exe... no debes ejecutar directamente el setup.exe q t aparece ni bn entras a la carpeta donde desacargaste el programa... recuerda entra a la carpeta "BIN" para instalar el programa.. y sino la otra opcioón es q t descargues una version más antigua de MatLab q ya es directamente para 32 bits.. la de 2004 anda perfectamente tmb.. Si no fui claro con la explicación pregunta nuevamente.. no hay drama.. si quieres el programa para matlab pasame tu mail.. pero igual... insisto.. el q has desacargado.. el usb.m d la pag d mathworks anda perfectamente....


----------

